# Police Officer Toure Heywood



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Toure Heywood*
Georgia State University Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Thursday, May 28, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 9/30/2003

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Toure Heywood succumbed to injuries sustained 12 years earlier when he was struck by a vehicle while conducting a traffic stop.

As he spoke to the occupants of the vehicle a second vehicle struck the first car head-on and then struck him. He was transported to a local hospital where he remained in ICU for several days.

His health continued to deteriorate as a result of the incident. On May 28th, 2015, he passed away while undergoing organ transplant surgery to replace his stomach, liver, pancreas, upper bowel and lower bowel.

Officer Heywood was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran. He had previously served as a corrections officer before joining the Georgia State University Police Department. Following the crash he became a member of the East Point Police Department where he served as a detective at the time of his passing.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Connie Sampson
Georgia State University Police Department
15 Edgewood Avenue SE
Atlanta, GA 30303

Phone: (404) 413-3333

Leave a Reflection · Update Memorial

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22496-police-officer-toure-heywood#ixzz3beTv5XJO


----------

